# Uses of Green (unripe) tomatoes



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

So, Im on a business trip down south ( Atlanta, Georgia) and I've eaten in a few fancy restaurants the past few days.  Each with a Green tomato component.

Day 1 was a Green tomato marmalade.  I didnt know what it was at first, so I was trying to guess ( at first I thought grapes, then other things came to mind, but I couldnt quite pinpoint the consistency).  Finally I broke down and checked the menu.  It was actually pretty good.  Once I knew what it was, I could taste the tomato aspect of it.

Day 2 I got a grilled vegetable dish, Zucchini, eggplant, peppers, portbello and a Green tomato.  Not the greatest thing in the world, but still very good, and another way I can use my unripened  tomatoes.

In addition to this, there is the obvious Fried green tomatoes ( which Ive made in the past,  Pickled green tomatoes ( which I have a gallon of waiting for me when I get home. Finally, I had an older Italian gentleman tell me that when he has tomatoes that are kind of green with a slight  color to it, he dices them, a little balsamic, olive oil, salt, pepper to make a salsa with them (havent tried this one yet , but I will with next years partially ripened tomatoes).

So this brings me to my question.  What other uses of Green ( unripened ) tomatoes have you guys either heard of, tried  or suggest???

( also had myself some cheddar cheese grits and corn filled ravioli, peach cobbler ...)   Im trying to load up on as much souther food ( vegetarian, kinda hard to avoid bacon and lard, but Im trying) as I can.

Larry


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2014)

I recently made and canned a much smaller amount of this:  http://allrecipes.com/recipe/green-tomato-relish/

I didn't have red peppers, so I added more green, and used up the rest of my green cherry toms.  It tastes like hotdog relish!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2014)

Love green tomatoes any way they're prepared.  Yes, fried and pickled but I've also made soup, which was really, really good.

Larry, try this recipe for Green Tomato Soup.  It IS tasty.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

Terrific suggestions guys, cant wait to try them.  Its kinda cool that I was able to experience some foods from the south.  Actually did a road trip from NEw york.  Wanted to visit my friend in Tennessee, but didnt quite work out.  Georgia is treating me very well and the weather ( at least this week) has been perfect.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2014)

Green tomato mincemeat.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2014)

i'm interested in all of the responses so far and those to come,  larry.

i have a lot of green tomatoes that i doubt will ripen as nights are starting to drop into the 40s here.

the diced one with balsamic sounds really good. is it regular balsamic, or reduced?

it's a good thing you're not travelling just south of the quad cities of davenport, iowa.

i was there visiting relatives once, and after day upon day of all kinds of meat and fried things ( including fried meat), i saw a veggie platter on a menu so i immediately ordered it.

it was various veggies beer battered and deep fried in bacon fat .

when i got home, i ate salads for a week.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, being down here in the south , trying to avoid bacon and lard is a challenge, but the restaurants Ive been in are top notch, and they seem to be doing right by me ( they better at those prices).

The way the gentleman described it to me, it seamed the balsamic was straight up ( not reduced).  He was an older Italian gentleman just shooting off recipes by the bunch.  I did everything in my power to remember them and get them on paper as he was talking.  The only thing he stressed was that they were green, with just a hint of color.   I know ive cut open some green ones in the past, but the inside is kinda pink.  Im guessing that is what he was talking about.  Strictly an experiment from my end.  Unfortunately, I found out about it after I had pickled all of my greenies, so Ill have to wait til next year to try the salsa.  That being said, if you give it a try, let me know if its worth the effort, or what changes / suggestions you make.


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 24, 2014)

Green Tomato gravy is one of our favorite
ways to use green tomatoes. I can post it
 if you are interested.

Josie


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 24, 2014)

Josie1945 said:


> Green Tomato gravy is one of our favorite
> ways to use green tomatoes. I can post it
> if you are interested.
> 
> Josie



Id love to see the recipe , thanks


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

+1


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds like you are getting an education in Southern food. Like you said, avoiding those bacon and lard laden foods are quite a challenge. Good luck!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, Im loving it.  Although Im down here on business, Its the food experience Im enjoying most and what will probably be more memorable to me.  After I eat anything, I pull out my phone and leave a note for myself giving the best description of the dish, and how ( off the top of my head)  I would attempt to duplicate it.  My memory isnt the greatest, but I can tell you everything Ive eaten in any restaurant Ive been to in all the cities ive ever visited.  Just the way m mind works    I wish there was a market close by that I can stroll through.  ( like union square farmers market in NY, Or reading market in Philly.  Unfortunately, my schedule is too tight, not much room for me to deviate


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 24, 2014)

I've made this recipe before and it's quite good. You could replace the bacon with mushrooms: http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/parmesan-crusted-green-tomato-gratin.aspx


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

GREEN TOMATO CHUTNEY 

(_Useful for using a glut of unripe tomatoes at the end of the summer_)

4lbs green (unripe) tomatoes - wiped, bruised parts cut away & toms sliced
1lb 1lb apples - peeled and finely chopped
1lb onions finely chopped
8 ounces sultanas (_or sultanas_) chopped
1 level tablespoon salt
1 level teaspoon mustard seeds
1 level teaspoon ground ginger (powdered ginger)
1/4 level teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 pint malt vinegar (_At least 5% acidity but 6% is better if you can find it. _
_Cider vinegar will do if malt not available but NOT clear vinegar_)
1lb soft brown sugar 

Place the toms, apples, sultanas,and onions into a large stove-top cooking pot 

Mix the salt, mustard seed, ginger, cayenne into half the vinegar and add to the pot. Cover with a lid and cook gently for 1-2 hours, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon, until the contents are soft and pulpy. (_you could probably do this bit in batches in a pressure cooker although I haven't done so)_

Dissolve the sugar in the rest of the vinegar and add to the cooked mixture. Stirring thoroughly bring to the boil and taking care not to let it burn cook gently without a lid until the mixture is thick and no free liquid remains in the pan (_when you draw the spoon through the mixture it should leave a "ditch" with little or no free liquid). _

Pour at once into hot jars (_I wash mine in the dishwasher and dry them in a low oven which sterilises them and leaves them hot for potting the chutney. Be careful not to burn yourself)) _to within 1/2 an inch of the tops_. _Cover and seal immediately. Makes about 8lbs of chutney. Store in a cool dry cupboard or pantry for 2 or three months before eating to allow the flavours to develop.

..................................................
This is my cooking grandmother's recipe - the comments in _italics_ are my additions as the recipe is, to my knowledge at least 60 years old and probably older. I pot mine in Kilner jars (like Mason jars) because it's convenient but if I'm selling it at the church fete or giving it away to anyone who's unlikely to return the jars it goes in any re-cycled jam or pickle jars with vinegar-proof screw top lids. 

There is no need to can this as the vinegar does the preserving. It gets eaten quickly in our family but if unopened it lasts at least until the next glut of unripe tomatoes. Good with bread and cheese, cold meats, etc. It's a mild chutney so fine for children and adults who don't like spicy chutney but if you want it "hotter" next time you can tweak the amounts of spices to your own taste.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Green tomato mincemeat.


Well, go on then. Don't keep us in suspenders. Give us the recipe (please)!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 25, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Well, go on then. Don't keep us in suspenders. Give us the recipe (please)!



This recipe is similar to the recipe my Grandmother used, I think hers had a little molasses in it.

Old Fashioned Green Tomato Mincemeat Recipe

This is what I use!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2014)

I made green tomato mincemeat a couple years ago, in fact, it was Alix's recipe, and it was really good.

Green Mince Meat

Categories: 
Source: DC Alix


Ingredients

• (null)


Directions

6 cups grated green tomatoes
6 cups shredded apples (macintosh or granny smiths)
4 cups raisins/craisins (a combination of dark and golden raisins)
4 cups brown sugar
1 cup vinegar
1 cup candied citrus peel
1 tbsp cinnamon
3/4 tsp pepper
2 tsp salt
1 tsp cloves
1/2 tsp ginger
3/4 tsp allspice
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Bring to a boil for a few minutes, then reduce to a simmer. Simmer until thick, which usually takes about 1/5 - 2 hours. Remove from heat and stir in 1/2 cup of butter. Can or freeze as usual. 




from http://therecipeboxapp.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 25, 2014)

The ingredients list doesn't include the butter. Is it melted, cut into pieces or something else?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2014)

Doesn't matter, I guess, since the mixture is already hot.  I don't recall what I did, think I just cut it into chunks.

I had C&P the recipe to my recipebox.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I made green tomato mincemeat a couple years ago, in fact, it was Alix's recipe, and it was really good.
> 
> Green Mince Meat
> 
> ...


I've already got this year's mincemeat but I'll have a go at this next time.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 25, 2014)

Wait.. hold on.. slow down...

You can do something other than fried green maters?


Whoknew?


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2014)

Mad Cow, would apple cider work in that?


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 26, 2014)

Addie said:


> Mad Cow, would apple cider work in that?



Hehehe


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 26, 2014)

Addie said:


> Mad Cow, would apple cider work in that?


It needs vinegar as the preservative. Any would do (except the clear/white stuff which is only fit for household cleaning ) - malt vinegar, cider vinegar which made from alcoholic cider) or red or white wine vinegar would do although the last is expensive. Vinegar for preserving needs to be minimum 5% acidity. Without the vinegar the chutney wouldn't keep (wouldn't taste the same either).

Isn't apple cider another term for non-alcoholic apple juice in the US? Cider to us is the alcoholic stuff. Don't you call that "hard cider"?

Heinz make malt vinegar in the US 
Malt Vinegar from Heinz® Vinegars

I'd never use malt vinegar, as the link suggests, for salad dressing because it's rather coarse flavoured but it's ideal for pickles and chutneys which are given time to mature before eating (and, of course, it's essential for proper fish and chips  )

I believe Sarson's malt vinegar is imported from the UK and Amazon.com has it. Personally I prefer it to Heinz but not enough for it to matter for the chutney.

Heinz is Kosher but not sure about Sarsons. If it matters it should be easy to check.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 26, 2014)

I made green tomato-tomatillo salsa earlier this year. Basically, I approached the recipe the same way I do salsa with ripe tomatoes, only I didn't peel and seed them, I chopped them coarsely. tossed in fresh cilantro, onion, garlic, lime juice, hot peppers to taste, cooked it until the tomatoes were soft, and then pulsed half of it the blender, put it in containers for the freezer (didn't process it).


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I made green tomato-tomatillo salsa earlier this year. Basically, I approached the recipe the same way I do salsa with ripe tomatoes, only I didn't peel and seed them, I chopped them coarsely. tossed in fresh cilantro, onion, garlic, lime juice, hot peppers to taste, cooked it until the tomatoes were soft, and then pulsed half of it the blender, put it in containers for the freezer (didn't process it).



You cooked them on the stove top?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yup. Basically took how I make salsa with red tomatoes and did the same thing with green. I did add a few ripe tomatoes, but mostly it was green tomatoes and tomatillos. I had five bags in the freezer, got one left.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been roasting them for salsa and to put in posole. Love that toasty flavor


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's another one I got from an old Italian friend 

Slice green tomatoes about 1/4 inch thick
In a colander, single layer of tomatoes, salt heavily, add another layer of tomatoes, salt heavily... keep going until done with tomatoes
Put a heavy plate on top of the tomatoes, leave in the sink ( as the salt will draw the water out of the tomatoes).  Let them sit like this over night  ( about 12 hours)

Next day, rinse off all the salt from the tomatoes, squeeze all the water out of them and place in a jar.  Fill the jar with a 50/50 water / white vinegar solution, and let this sit over night .

Day 3, drain the tomatoes from the vinegar solution.  squeeze dry again.  Mix tomatoes with a bunch of sliced garlic, dried oregano ( not sure of measurements, just add until it looks right ).  Place this mixture in a jar and fill / cover with oil ( olive oil if desired).

Place in fridge, lasts for a long time .
Great in a cold antipasto or just to snack on.

***Can change the vinegar / water ration depending on your preference. 
***After rinsing the salt off, i like to try a tomato to make sure its not too salty.  One year i didnt do a good job rinsing, and it was not very good.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Isn't apple cider another term for non-alcoholic apple juice in the US? Cider to us is the alcoholic stuff. Don't you call that "hard cider"?
> 
> 
> .


 

apple juice and apple cider dont have any absolute definitions here, but yes, they are non-alcoholic as opposed to "hard cider".

i think most people consider apple cider to be unfiltered and an opaque brownish colour. apple juice is filtered and yellowish but clear.

almost all apple ciders and juices are pasteurized and many have preservatives, but if you can find a raw cider, snatch it up. 

open the jug, pour out a little, cover tightly with a cheesecloth or coffee filter and an elastic band. leave it on the counter for 24 to 48 hours (unless it's africa hot in the room), then put the jug in a bowl and put it in the back of the fridge and forget about it for a week.

hopefully, if the good little nasties got in there and farted enough, umm, i mean fermented the cider, you'll have a delicious homemade hard cider to enjoy. 



Mad Cook said:


> Heinz make malt vinegar in the US
> Malt Vinegar from Heinz® Vinegars
> 
> I'd never use malt vinegar, as the link suggests, for salad dressing because it's rather coarse flavoured but it's ideal for pickles and chutneys which are given time to mature before eating (and, of course, it's essential for proper fish and chips  )


 

i like to drown my chips in malt vinegar and a little kosher salt. the vinegar seems to soak in very fast, so you lose it's taste. unless you use enough.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2014)

getting back to green termaters, i think i'll be utilizing some of the suggestions posted here. well, except for fried.

fried stuff ist verboten in mein haus.

ja wohl, mein panzer frau, i mean mein liebchun (dw).


----------



## blissful (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm dredging up this old post because now is when I need to use up a bucket of green tomatoes.

My family isn't a fan of sweet canned chutneys, I've made them, no one eats them here.

What I have in mind, is a casserole with green tomatoes, diced green/red peppers, slightly cooked sliced onions, some mushrooms, diced smoked ham, layered, a cream sauce with cheese, or just cheese on top. And buttered bread crumbs on the side that my son will be eating. I'll be eating the unbreaded side.

Then a scalloped potatoes and ham for DH for the lunches. (no weird looking things like green tomatoes)

I might make a salsa type recipe with jalapenos that are pickled, chopped green tomatoes, raw chopped onions, red/green chopped peppers. This might be good for tortilla chips, or served with fried/poached eggs, or ?? I'll figure it out.

So if you have green tomatoes, it is time to use them.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't like green tomatoes, but then I probably never had anything prepared properly with them.  My MIL used to make Chow Chow, but hers wasn't like the Chow Chow recipes I saw online.  Hers had green tomatoes, cabbage, onions and I don't know what else.  I didn't like it.

We don't get many green tomatoes since we only have a few plants, but I wrap them in newspaper and let them ripen so we can eat them red.  We have 3 or 4 of them right now.


----------



## blissful (Oct 19, 2017)

Green tomatoes have kind of sour taste to them, tangy, and I like that. The casserole turned out good. A bowl of fresh vegetables baked with a little ham and cheese. If you expect green tomatoes to taste like red tomatoes, it isn't the same, green tomatoes are more sour than red tomatoes. They keep their shape nicely, very pretty even after baking.


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 20, 2017)

Larry and Bucky I am sorry I just realized
That I never posted the recipe for green
 tomato gravy there is no recipe but here 
are the instructions.


Dice two green tomatoes fine. Saute then in
three tablespoons of hot oil until soft. stir in three
tablespoons flour and cook flour for two minutes
Add water or stock one cup at the time until you
have the thickness you want. Serve over biscuits.
You can enlarge this by increasing the oil and the 
flour


Josie


----------



## adriana georgeta (Oct 20, 2017)

Did you try pickle green tomatoes?


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 20, 2017)

adriana georgeta said:


> Did you try pickle green tomatoes?



Love them , and thats what I wound up doing with the bulk of them.  Still have a few outside I may use to try some of the above mentioned options too.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 20, 2017)

Glad to see this thread revived. I have at least a dozen unripe tomatoes on the vine yet, so I might just pick them and try out a couple of these recipes.


----------

